# VPN Verbindung hergestellt und dann



## ava99 (25. November 2005)

Nach erfolgreicher Verbindung zwischen 2 PC's über das internet, nun wie geht es weiter, kann mir da jemand helfen ?

Zwischen FVS 338 von Netgear Und Prosafe ist verbindung hergesellt, aber dann 
Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar 


Grüße
ava99


----------



## TheLastOne (25. November 2005)

Was hast Du mit der VPN vor?

Was willst Du machen?

Gruß
TheLastOne


----------



## ava99 (25. November 2005)

durch VPN so ihm Netzwerk stehen als wäre ich vor Ort
auf die PC Im Netzwerk zugreifen, auf den Netzwerkdrucker der dort vorhanden ist 

Grüße
ava99


----------



## TheLastOne (25. November 2005)

hast Du Dateien bzw Ordner freigegeben die somit sicht- und erreichbar wären?


----------



## ava99 (25. November 2005)

Das Netzwerk welches ich per VPN erreichen möchte . ist schon vorhanden. Freigeben sind gesetzt

Grüße

ava99


----------



## TheLastOne (25. November 2005)

und Du siehst nix?

Arbeitsgruppen sind gleich?


----------



## ava99 (25. November 2005)

Jep, habe auf dem Router nach geschaut, da ist überhaupt keine Datenfluß, sehe zwar schon meine IP vom Client, aber ansonsten passiert da nichts


Können wir auch über icq 

Grüße
ava99


----------



## TheLastOne (25. November 2005)

sorry ich muß leider Gottes jetzt leider weg, wenn das Problem sich bis morgen Abbend nicht gelöst hat können wir gerne das ganze per icq machen.


Einfach mal deine Nummer an meine pn-Box mailen.

Gruß
TheLastOne


----------



## ava99 (25. November 2005)

Danke für deine Hilfe 


Grüße
ava99


----------

